# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A do të dashuroheshit me një prostitutë?

## adidu

Tregetia e mishit te bardhe po lulezon per vite te tera dhe shume femra shqiptare kane perfunduar ne semaforet e Greqise dhe Italise qofte me deshiren e tyre apo qofte me dhune. Ne rast se do te njiheshit me nje prostitute, qofte gjate kohes qe ajo ushtronte shitjen e trupit, apo qofte pasi ajo eshte shkeputur, do te mundnit te binit ne dashuri me te deri ne ate pike sa ta benit nenen e femijes tuaj? Pra do te kapercenit mentalitetin e tmerrshem qe i gjykon dhe te krijonit familje me te? Ne rast se po si do te silleshit me shoqerine apo fisin tuaj qe nuk mund ta suportoje dhe ju shmanget per te mos ju takuar?

----------


## RaPSouL

Never , per mue personalisht eshte e pafytyrueshme te dashurohem ne nje prostitute absolutisht jo.

----------


## murik

Nuk mund te jepet nje pergjigje e prere per dicka hipotetike.Ose me sakte kjo qe thashe me siper vlen per nje kategori njerezish qe nuk kane rregulla te parashkruara per menyren se si duhet te jetojne jeten e tyre.Pra kjo kategori njerezish vepron sipas asaj qe ndjen ne nje rrethane te caktuar.Kategoria tjeter perbehet nga njerez qe ecin me rregulla te parashkruara,pra per ta eshte e percaktuar c'do gje,deri te martesa.Nuk ka rendesi ndjenja e tij ose saj,rendesi ka se c'thote babai,mehalla,fshati,kanuni, kisha apo xhamia.Personalisht nuk mund te jap pergjigje te paracaktuar perderisa nuk jam ndodhur me pare dhe nuk ndodhem sot perpara nje situate te tille.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Nuk mund te jepet nje pergjigje e prere per dicka hipotetike.Ose me sakte kjo qe thashe me siper vlen per nje kategori njerezish qe nuk kane rregulla te parashkruara per menyren se si duhet te jetojne jeten e tyre.Pra kjo kategori njerezish vepron sipas asaj qe ndjen ne nje rrethane te caktuar.Kategoria tjeter perbehet nga njerez qe ecin me rregulla te parashkruara,pra per ta eshte e percaktuar c'do gje,deri te martesa.Nuk ka rendesi ndjenja e tij ose saj,rendesi ka se c'thote babai,mehalla,fshati,kanuni, kisha apo xhamia.Personalisht nuk mund te jap pergjigje te paracaktuar perderisa nuk jam ndodhur me pare dhe nuk ndodhem sot perpara nje situate te tille.


Pershendetje murik!
Do te doja te drejtoja nje pyetje direkte:...a te nevojiten ty si murik,rregulla te parashkruara per menyren se si do apo duhet te jetosh jeten tende?

Dhe per ti kthyer nje pergjigje temes,them se nese do te ndodhesha perpara nje situate te tille,do ti injoroja rregullat e parashkruara dhe do te beja ate qe me ndiente zemra...e di se per shoqerine ne te cilen jetojme,kjo do te thote veteinternim' por do ti beja balle presionit duke e injoruar..

----------


## Palma

Nuk jam mashkull, ndaj dhe pergjigjia ime mbase do dukej absurde ne kete teme. 

Megjthate do te doja vetem t´ju kujtoja filmin "Pretty Woman"...dhe me pas do te shtoja..."No coment".

----------


## javac

Paj, s'ma merr menja qe kisha mu pershtat me ni prostitute qaq shume sa qe mu dashuru n'te! Femna e andrrav t'mija nuk ka naj veti t'prostitutes!  :ngerdheshje: . 
Po nejse, pytja s'osht e shtrume mire, nuk eshte puna ktu a do t'dashurohesha a po jo, nuk nalna me pyt veten, A ta dashuroj a jo? Ajo nese ndodh, ndodh! Pra po te dashurohesha me nje prostitute, ska aty duhet me vazhdu se s'nalna  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Po*

Dhe është një po e madhe.Përse???
Sepse.Prostitutë nuk lind asnjë,por bëhet.Kjo do të thotë se ka një arsye! Duke vendosur dhe pranuar logjikën me arsyen,çdo gjë merr zgjidhje normale dhe mjaft pozitive.Kaq.*

----------


## Edvin83

Une jam kunder prositutucionit dhe po ashtu nuk mund te jem kurre me nje prostitute si me leke e si pa leke, ka miliona vajza tjera pse duhet te dashurohem me nje prostitute?

----------


## Zemrushja

> NE mbeshtetje te kesaj qe ka thene Palma une do ju kujtoja fjalen e urte popullore:* Pac fatin e ... shoqes Lenka* lol


Se c'te eshte ngulitur ne ty ne koke kjo..

Per temen, nese do isha mashkull nuk e di. Do me benin pershtypje dy gjera..

1) Kjo femer qe sot punon prostitute mund te jete futur me zor ne kete 'zanat' apo profesion
2) Do i beja pyetje vetes: A meriton gjithmone te kete vuajtje kjo femer?

Shembull: Gruaja e Ali Pash Tepelenes (Jo ktij te forumit se mos na keqkuptoni) a ishte ashtu me pare?  :perqeshje:

----------


## engjellorja

epo c'pyetje qe beke dhe ti i zoti i temes...por si mund t'a parashikoje robi i shkrete nese do dashurohet apo jo me nje prostitute.... dashuria eshte e paparashikuar,spontane e paprtitur...nuk te lajmeron kur vjen...

tjeter gje ajo nese do kishe guximin t'ia pranoje vetes dhe te tjereve kete lloj ndjenje...

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

kurren e kurres 

as qe do e mendoja fare

me nje prostitut do mbaroja pune nqs do me vinte nje rast i tille dhe pastaj secili ne pune te vete

----------


## Nolird

Asnjehere , eshte teper absurde te dashurohesh me nje prostitut

----------


## adidu

Duke lexuar mendimet e shprehura deri me tani per kete teme, ndjej te nevojshme te bej nje sqarim. Jo pa qellim e kam trajtuar kete teme ne forme pyetese. Shpesh ndjenja vritet qe ne embrion nga mentaliteti, ose me sakte as nuk arrin te krijohet si embrion, sepse e stopon dhunshem mentaliteti. Psh nje prostitute duke e njohur ne kushte normale(pa e ditur qe eshte e tille) mund ta ndjeni qofte me ate qe transmeton se jashtmi(fiziku i saj) e qofte me ate qe transmeton se brendeshmi(bota shpirterore) dhe te fergelloni, sepse e ndjeni qe keni gjetur shpirtin binjak, qe konvergon si dy enzima me boten tuaj shpirterore dhe kerkesat tuaja fizike. Pikerisht kete femer nese do ta dinit qe ne partence se eshte prostitute as qe do ta merrnit mundimin te mendonit, e jo me te vepronit per tu bashkuar si dy enzima. Atehere del pyetja, se sa ju le ju mentaliteti te mos paragjykoni? Pra a do te kapercenit faktin e te qenit te saj prostitute per te pare me thelle brenda saj? Per te pare dhe shpresuar se dashuria e jetes tuaj fshihet nen veshjen epshndjellese te nje prostitute? Ndoshta dashuria na pret ne fund te rruges dhe ne e vrasim pa arritur tek ajo, me armen qe qellon nga larg me emrin mentalitet. Prandaj pyes nese do te dashuronit nje prostitute? Do te mundnit te bindnit veten per te mos qelluar me armen mentalitet nga larg dhe te shkonit deri ne fund te rruges per ta takuar?
respekte te gjitheve

----------


## ildushja

Ne fillim ke gjithmon kontroll te ndjenjave te tua e nese e di ne fillim perse do e lejosh veten? Kshuqe ncuq!

----------


## machooo

Z`BOET FJALE, per vet faktin se vet fjala PROSTITUT, osht shume larg lindjes se ndenjave...

----------


## Zemrushja

Adidu, raste qe jane dashuruar e martuar dhe kane patur nje familje shume shume te forte jane te shumta. Nuk jam mashkull te te them psh ca opinioni do te kisha une, po te kisha te njejtin mendim si keshtu femer do e pranoja.

Fakti qe ate e kane vene me dhune psh te qendronte ne rruge nuk eshte faji i saj..

Dhe perderisa nuk eshte faji i saj ska pse te 'denohet' gjith jeten. kerkon dhe ajo respekt, dashuri etj etj

Ps. Per ju te frymezuarit e shekullit ju kujtoj filmin "Pretty Woman"

----------


## no name

_Pse kan maru gocat e dynjas .. qe ngelet te dashuroheni me prostitute?_

----------


## bayern

Dashuri me prostin? Vallaj veshtire do ishte sikur ta kishte te shkrujtme ne ball ama sot e ha ene mashkullin per femer..Kshuqe mos u hidhni si gjela po filloni me kerku na i nuse anej nga bjeshket e namuna edhe mundesisht shume mesatare se ndryshe do ju gjej belaja.

Edhe mos e luni Duqen se ju dogja me zift... I thashe mire mi?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Palma

> Duke lexuar mendimet e shprehura deri me tani per kete teme, ndjej te nevojshme te bej nje sqarim. Jo pa qellim e kam trajtuar kete teme ne forme pyetese. Shpesh ndjenja vritet qe ne embrion nga mentaliteti, ose me sakte as nuk arrin te krijohet si embrion, sepse e stopon dhunshem mentaliteti. Psh nje prostitute duke e njohur ne kushte normale(pa e ditur qe eshte e tille) mund ta ndjeni qofte me ate qe transmeton se jashtmi(fiziku i saj) e qofte me ate qe transmeton se brendeshmi(bota shpirterore) dhe te fergelloni, sepse e ndjeni qe keni gjetur shpirtin binjak, qe konvergon si dy enzima me boten tuaj shpirterore dhe kerkesat tuaja fizike. Pikerisht kete femer nese do ta dinit qe ne partence se eshte prostitute as qe do ta merrnit mundimin te mendonit, e jo me te vepronit per tu bashkuar si dy enzima. Atehere del pyetja, se sa ju le ju mentaliteti te mos paragjykoni? Pra a do te kapercenit faktin e te qenit te saj prostitute per te pare me thelle brenda saj? Per te pare dhe shpresuar se dashuria e jetes tuaj fshihet nen veshjen epshndjellese te nje prostitute? Ndoshta dashuria na pret ne fund te rruges dhe ne e vrasim pa arritur tek ajo, me armen qe qellon nga larg me emrin mentalitet. Prandaj pyes nese do te dashuronit nje prostitute? Do te mundnit te bindnit veten per te mos qelluar me armen mentalitet nga larg dhe te shkonit deri ne fund te rruges per ta takuar?
> respekte te gjitheve


Vertete e keni trjajtuar temen ne forme pyetese, por dhe pyetjet kane nje kufi.Perderisa jeni nismetar i temes dhe mbi te gjitha mashkulli qe i "trokiti"  nder mend ideja, do benit mire te shprehnit dhe mendimin tuaj. S´kam dyshim, qe do te jete interesant.


Sa ju le ju mentaliteti te mos e paragjykoni nje prostitute dhe te terhiqeni nga bukuria fizike dhe bota shpirterore e saj?

Do t´a kapercenit faktin e te qenit te saj prostitute, per te pare me thelle brenda saj? 

Do te mundje t´a bindje veten, per te mos qelluar me arme mentalitetin nga larg dhe te shkoje deri ne fund te rruges per ta takuar?

----------


## Gerrard

> Megjthate do te doja vetem t´ju kujtoja filmin *"Pretty Woman"*...dhe me pas do te shtoja..."No coment".


100% Dakord, e ku i dihet ndjenjave?! Pse duhet te dilni ne detaje qe s'mund ti parashikosh dhe vetem zemra i di. Kush nuk e ka pare Filmin "Pretty Woman" Julia Roberts dhe Richard Gere. Ndoshta do thoni qe te huajt kan kultur tjeter dhe mund ta pranojne, per hire te ndjenjave e pranon qe c'ke me ate pune dhe si perfill fare fjalet qe thuhen larte e poshte. Dashuria te verbon nga gjithshka No Coment, fjalet e teperta me duken kot.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B

----------

